# Like to try SV



## flagriller (Nov 4, 2019)

Hello,
I'd like to give SV a try, what do I need to start off?  Which SV machine is good for
a newbie, etc..
Thank You in Advance


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 4, 2019)

I've enjoyed using my Anova bluetooth wifi model. There are many others out there. Find one that has features you want and fits your budget. Then all you need is a pot or bucket or cooler.


----------



## phathead69 (Nov 4, 2019)

I'm gonna add here. I didn't bust the bank on mine. Read on here about and like you wanted to give it a try. Turns out not my cup of tea. Tried steak, and pork and neither was very good to me. Others on here love and the process makes sense concerning cook temps and edge to edge. Now for reheat they are great.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Nov 4, 2019)

I got a great deal on a 

 Inkbirdbbq
 unit. Ships prime on amazon and they send out great promotions on here from time to time. I haven't gotten a chance to use it yet(yeah I know ridiculous) but seems to be a quality unit. Hoping to get some time and try it out soon!


----------



## Norwester55 (Nov 4, 2019)

There's usually some good Black Friday sales on the Anova's. Instant Pot has one for $63 on Amazon now that gets good reviews. You don't need to go for a high wattage model, it just takes a little longer to heat the water with lower wattage. I've got an 800 watt model and it always hits temp in 5 minutes or less starting with hot tap water. Actually have 2 as Target put the older model on clearance a year or two ago when the new version came out.


----------



## dr k (Nov 4, 2019)

The 1,000 watt wifi Inkbird has been flawless. I've used it 10xs. They just gave one away with a promo contest and they post their SV in the meat thermometer forum you can search. Those threads ought to be moved to this SV forum.  You can see if their promos are still valid and/or start a conversation/PM them directly here by clicking the envelope next to the alert flag at the top of the page and they are also a very generous sponsor here on SMF.


----------



## daveomak (Nov 4, 2019)

Below is a tutorial by Doug Baldwin...  I think it's the "bible" for safe SV cooking...  
It's something to keep handy.....
Remember, SV is pasteurizing the food...  killing bad stuff but, it doesn't kill their offspring, spores...  Pressure canning kills spores...

http://www.douglasbaldwin.com/sous-vide.html


----------



## Braz (Nov 4, 2019)

I'm happy with my Anova, but it is the only one I have ever used so I can't really say it is better or worse than any other. Bluetooth and wifi seem kind of useless to me for sous vide.


----------



## daveomak (Nov 4, 2019)

I have an original ANOVA and it's been flawless....


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Nov 4, 2019)

It has* 10% amazon page coupon *now.And offer an extra *10% code：X5T542GD*  for you guys.
*Will save $15. ONLY costs $60*


----------

